# Desert turtle



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

this is a desert turtle from the north part of mexico they come from the desert of sonora and thosespecies are very protected by the mexican laws anyway i got a pair for 600mexican pesos around 60 usd 
heres a pic of one of em


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks sleepy lol


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

lol this girl its very active


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> very protected by the mexican laws anyway i got a pair


Sounds like they're about as good at enforcing wildlife laws as Louisiana!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

hehe ... what im happy that when a animal arrives my home i treat em like if it waS a people i love my animals and i give them the best and try always to take good care of em


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lovely tortoise!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I like the coloration on the shell. What type of enclosure do you have him in currently?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice tortoise, looks like my Sulcata but with a darker shell


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I like the coloration on the shell. What type of enclosure do you have him in currently?


 in a 30 gallons tank ....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

30g is small isnt, build him a pen or sumthing.
nice tort neway


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

30 us gallons for each turtle.. they are 15 cm's the biggest one and 10 cm's the other turtle for now they got plenty of room when they start growing i will be giving them new homes


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice tort, tortoises are very fun to keep, they have more personality then box turtles and they look a lot nicer, mostly because they don't have eyelids and there eyes are all one color. Is this torotise a male or female? You probably know this but if the plastron is curved then its a male, flat then its female.

Edit: Nevemrind I just noticed how you said "this girl"


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

you are right they re flat both are females....... i didnt wanted any males lol


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah its pretty gross to have males..they are constantly humping the females..


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah plus the males are darker


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn you! Everytime I look back at this thread I get more and more mad that I lost my greek tortoises...( I hide to keep them in the garage because there was a severe t-storm, kept them in a conta9iner with no lid, dad left grage open, bye ye) now I think I might just go to the pet store and buy another. They are so fun to keep....even more fun then fish..you can take them anywhere...like vacation..on the beach..


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

you are right i like turtles alot this one is very intlligent and lovs to eat and walk

you better get ya a new one nice pets and they live last long


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah Im getting a lot of money early july, helping out with sumthin..so I will have plenty of money to buy anew torotise..I already have a nice outdoor pen for the summer, and a large wide hamper typed thing for the winter..


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

good post piucs when you got it


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think all my lfs sells is female russian tortoises..Im not that crazy about them..I might just have to wait because my other lfs gets greek tortoises in july..but they are overpriced..like 110$ for one 5 inch tortoise...the russians at petsmart are 75$ each...I bought a russian pair a while ago..got a great deal..I told the manager that someone on the phone told me they were 50..









I will post pics whne I get the torts..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...great color shell..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Exactly how big is this tortoise? I just realized that you cannot tell the difference between sex in desert tortoises until they are 8 inches in length. Also males have longer tales and bigger glands under the chin.

I am so jealous..I want it..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

We have that kind of turtles here in Venezuela, I don't know the scientific name but they're known as "morrocoy" (pronounced: moh-roh-koi) .


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice torts u got there


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Exactly how big is this tortoise? I just realized that you cannot tell the difference between sex in desert tortoises until they are 8 inches in length. Also males have longer tales and bigger glands under the chin.
> 
> I am so jealous..I want it..


 its around 9 inches or so ., i know its a female i picked two femals i didnt likd the coloration of the skin on the males they are darker


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice!


----------

